# Poland



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If you are thinking of travelling to Poland click here


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Nice one Don, saved for future reference.. cheers


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Useful link. Having just spent 5 weeks in Poland , I can also add that you will NOT BELIEVE how bad the road surfaces are, including motorways. Don't expect to get anywhere fast! Before we went I read somewhere that average daily driving speed would be around 30mph, on a good day. BELIEVE IT! But a great place to visit.


----------

